# New



## ilovebeer (Jun 13, 2009)

I've never been hunting, thinking about giving it a shot. Now with the license itself, can you get them @ dicks, walmart? Can u just buy them or do you gotta register and all that stuff????? If i sound like a jacka$$ sorry hahaha


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

well if you never took a hunter saftey course start there. I know poeple who shoot all the times and say well i dont need to take it ... well you do it will tell you all the laws gun saftey the even teach you how to skin a deer.... you are a little late in the saeson just spend the rest of this season asking questions finding spots finding out laws bag limits ect. next season you will be ready to rock and roll ohh yea dont even drink 1 beer or the odnr will take your gun away and take you to jail ......not a good idea ...save it for catfishing


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Fat rap is right, take the course. They will teach you all the safety regs, etc....People not practicing good safety do not need to be out in the woods with us.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

isnt the safety course mandatory anyway?


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

If you have never held a hunting license before it is mandatory to take the Hunter Education course. There is a type of license for children 17 and younger called the apprentice license. But I am guessing you are older than 17. You can call 1-800-wildlife and they will fill you in on everything you need to get started. Drop me a PM if you want to chat about it. I teach the Hunter Education course, and may be able to schedule a class for you.


----------



## ilovebeer (Jun 13, 2009)

How long are the classes?

Thanks


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

slaughtereyez said:


> isnt the safety course mandatory anyway?


They are, but I had a Wal Mart employee tell me they never enforce that. I told her that is a shame, they should always check.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

ilovebeer said:


> How long are the classes?
> 
> Thanks


Mine was Friday evening and then a good chunk of Saturday. I don't know if they are all scheduled in that manner...Huntinbull would know


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

call 1-800-wildlife or go to wildohio.com for courses in your area. they have home study options also.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

You really need to do yourself a favor and the rest of the hunting public and find someone that is experienced to help you into the hunting realm.

Here is the apprentice license information from the ODNR site

Apprentice Hunting License and Fur Taker Permit

Ohio issues an apprentice hunting license. The apprentice license was developed as part of a nation-wide effort called "Families Afield." Families Afield projects are designed to remove barrieres that prevent hunters from passing along the hunting heritage. Apprentice hunting licenses or fur taker permits allow new hunters and trappers, both adults and youth, to sample the experience of hunting under the mentorship of a licensed adult prior to completing a hunter or trapper education course. 

To hunt or trap, apprentice license and permit holders must be accompanied by a licensed hunter or trapper 21 years of age or older. 

Accompany means to go along with another person while staying within a distance from the person that enables uninterrupted, unaided visual and auditory communications. 

Having previously held an apprentice license does not qualify the holder to purchase a regular hunting license or fur taker permit. To obtain a regular hunting license, a hunter education course must be completed successfully. To obtain a regular fur taker permit, a hunter education course and fur taker education course must be successfully completed. Apprentice licenses and trapping permits are available to both residents and non-residents, youth or adults. No one may purchase more than three apprentice hunting licenses or fur taker permits in his or her lifetime.


APPRENTICE LICENSE TYPE/COST 
Residents and non-residents may purchase an Apprentice Hunting License or Fur Taker Permit without having taken a hunter or fur taker education course. Apprentice Hunting License or Fur Taker Permit holders MUST be accompanied by a licensed hunter or fur taker age 21 or older. See definition of accompany in the Legal Definitions Section. 

Resident Apprentice Annual License $19.00 
Youth Apprentice Annual License (Residents & Non-Residents) $10.00 
Non-Resident Apprentice Annual License $125.00 
Resident and Non-Resident Apprentice Annual Fur Taker Permit $15.00 
Apprentice Youth Fur Taker Permit $8.00


----------



## BassCatcher12 (Jun 24, 2005)

I believe the Apprentice license applies to both young and old, one can be older than 17 to hold an apprentice licence.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

BassCatcher12 said:


> I believe the Apprentice license applies to both young and old, one can be older than 17 to hold an apprentice licence.


You are correct, any age can get it. I also teach the class. And I am not a big fan of the apprenticeship program. I feel everyone should take the class before stepping into the woods with a loaded firearm.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

I am over the age of 18...I am able to just test out of the class, right?...I am very knowledgeable about gun safety, firearms and hunting....just at this point in time, don't have the time to sit through a whole class...testing out would be a much better option for me right now.....I would most likely go back at a later time to take the course....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

slaughtereyez said:


> I am over the age of 18...I am able to just test out of the class, right?...I am very knowledgeable about gun safety, firearms and hunting....just at this point in time, don't have the time to sit through a whole class...testing out would be a much better option for me right now.....I would most likely go back at a later time to take the course....


What you are referring to is the home study course for someone over the age of 18, and who has had previous experience, and must be an Ohio resident. You have to download the manual attend a 3-4 hour class then take the 100 question test.


----------



## slaughtereyez (Jul 13, 2009)

Toxic said:


> What you are referring to is the home study course for someone over the age of 18, and who has had previous experience, and must be an Ohio resident. You have to download the manual attend a 3-4 hour class then take the 100 question test.


thanks for the info...would you happen to know of any classes starting soon near Toledo?


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

slaughtereyez said:


> thanks for the info...would you happen to know of any classes starting soon near Toledo?


Sorry I do not. I am on the oppisite side of the state. Go to the ODNR website and look for the Hunter Education link, or http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/huntered/instructor.htm It will list the all the classes offered in each county.


----------

